# Adding Salt To Water? Sould I?



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi, I have always added Aquarim salt to my tanks, Is it a good idea?

If I do water changes should I add it everytime?

This is just as a water cond no diesease at this time. Thanks


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Nah


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Nah to everything?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Only add when you see some symptoms that require it.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

What MPG said, not nesessary, use only when warranted.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Forget about the salt.
Everybody's always wanting to add salt to their tanks for whatever reason.

Piranhas are a freshwater species.


----------

